# Introducing....



## BeeKay (Jul 11, 2015)

Black collar boy!

I am leaning towards the name Ludo at the moment. It was a long day for both of us yesterday! I'm glad i took the rest of the week off. 

Lots of sleeping so far, no accidents on the carpet but he won't pee outside outside so potty training will be interesting. I'm hoping he's just a little freaked out. I know my breeder was working on the potty training before he left.
He's a sweetheart though! Last night I was laying on the floor and he walked over to me, sniffed my face, then put his mouth and nose on mine. My heart melted.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

AWES!!! do you think he'll keep his blue eyes?


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

BIG CONGRATS ON YOUR NEW PUPPY!!! He is super cute. The first couple of weeks are kind of difficult and a huge adjustment.. but you will grow on each other with time. 

It is about time you got your puppy. It has been a long.. long wait.


----------



## BeeKay (Jul 11, 2015)

kcomstoc said:


> AWES!!! do you think he'll keep his blue eyes?


No  his eyes will turn a pretty amber color by the time he's a year old.


----------



## BeeKay (Jul 11, 2015)

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> BIG CONGRATS ON YOUR NEW PUPPY!!! He is super cute. The first couple of weeks are kind of difficult and a huge adjustment.. but you will grow on each other with time.
> 
> It is about time you got your puppy. It has been a long.. long wait.


Thank you!! I know sometimes I thought it wasn't meant to be. He's a lot more affectionate today, sleeping on me instead of just near me. We played a bit and I got to see a little more of his personality! He's a spunky little guy.


----------



## BeeKay (Jul 11, 2015)

We went to the vet today, he did great!









Lots of naps!


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

He is GORGEOUS! I'm so happy that you finally got your puppy. Yayy!!

Now go take some more pictures!!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

He is so adorable!

I like the name Ludo, too. It seems to suit him.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Your patience has paid off!!!! Congrats! So rare to see this breed. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BeeKay (Jul 11, 2015)

I also make this face when eating pizza.


I will miss his "whippet ears"


----------



## BeeKay (Jul 11, 2015)

Sandakat said:


> He is GORGEOUS! I'm so happy that you finally got your puppy. Yayy!!
> 
> Now go take some more pictures!!


Thank you! 



gingerkid said:


> He is so adorable!
> 
> I like the name Ludo, too. It seems to suit him.


Thank you! I am the only one that likes the name hahaha I think it suits him too. 



Canyx said:


> Your patience has paid off!!!! Congrats! So rare to see this breed. Thanks for sharing!


Thank you! He's everything I thought he would be and I'm sure as he grows he will be so much more!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Hahaaa! I love the pizza face! I eat pizza like that too.

This is slightly off topic but I must ask... Is that a Legend of Zelda themed collar?


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

LOL PIZZA FACE!!  I also look that way while eating pizza


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

He's so sweet! I love the name Ludo  I remember from middle school that it means game or play in latin. I think it's a beautiful name, you two will have a lot of fun together!


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Great pizza face!


----------



## BeeKay (Jul 11, 2015)

Ludo is 9 weeks old and doing well! We are crate training which helps with the howling at night. I do let him sleep in my bed occasionally. He's definitely becoming more confident every day! Potty training is going well, so far we've only had one accident inside. He puts on a quite a show when he's trying to find the perfect place to relieve himself so its easy for me to know when it's time to take him out. 


He's pretty cute.


----------



## BeeKay (Jul 11, 2015)

Prozax said:


> He's so sweet! I love the name Ludo  I remember from middle school that it means game or play in latin. I think it's a beautiful name, you two will have a lot of fun together!


We are having a lot of fun together! He is crazy haha but so cute he makes me laugh everyday



Canyx said:


> Hahaaa! I love the pizza face! I eat pizza like that too.
> 
> This is slightly off topic but I must ask... Is that a Legend of Zelda themed collar?


No, I hadn't even thought of that until you mentioned it. I can see it now though. I got it on etsy from a store called grey paw design i think.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow! Did his eyes change from blue to green??
He is such a sharp looking pup. Already growing so fast! I'm glad you are enjoying him.


----------



## BeeKay (Jul 11, 2015)

Canyx said:


> Wow! Did his eyes change from blue to green??
> He is such a sharp looking pup. Already growing so fast! I'm glad you are enjoying him.


Yes! They'll change to a pretty amber color by the time he's one! I know! It's only been a week and he's already bigger!


----------



## parapluie (Oct 20, 2015)

OMG I am so so so happy for you. I know how long you have been waiting and it sounds like things are going well so far! He is so adorable and sounds like an absolute love. 
Love the Dobby picture!


----------



## BeeKay (Jul 11, 2015)

parapluie said:


> OMG I am so so so happy for you. I know how long you have been waiting and it sounds like things are going well so far! He is so adorable and sounds like an absolute love.
> Love the Dobby picture!


Thank you. He is definitely a handful lol. I had read about the pharaoh attitude but man, didn't think he'd have one at 9 weeks old!


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

He has such a beautiful face! I'm so glad things are going well.


----------



## BeeKay (Jul 11, 2015)

11 weeks old and a handful!
My handsome boy 

Look at that face!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

EEEEEAAAARRRRSSSssss!!!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

He's so beautiful, congratulations!!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

gorgeous !!!!


----------



## BeeKay (Jul 11, 2015)

Canyx said:


> EEEEEAAAARRRRSSSssss!!!


They are up all the time now lol he is officially bat dog haha



Kuma'sMom said:


> He's so beautiful, congratulations!!


Thank you! 



PatriciafromCO said:


> gorgeous !!!!


Thank you!


----------



## BeeKay (Jul 11, 2015)

Meep


----------



## Whip (Jul 19, 2015)

He is so cute!!! His ears are perfection :heart_eyes:


----------



## Constance (May 26, 2016)

Such an adorable puppy! Love the pizza slice toy, LOL.


----------



## BeeKay (Jul 11, 2015)

Still can't believe how fast he is growing. 13 weeks old now. We've started leash training and taking short walks outside. 

Last week I brought him to my job. He did really well! One of my residents brought in his two older dogs for some socialization. Ludo was a little scared at first but warmed up really quick! They played for a good hour.

I also finally got a picture of him blushing a bit. Its pretty cute.

We put the Christmas tree up this week too. So far I've only had to correct him once, he pretty much leaves the tree alone.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

I just LOVE his face. What a sweetie.


----------



## BeeKay (Jul 11, 2015)

14 weeks


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Sweet!!

(too short)


----------



## BeeKay (Jul 11, 2015)

Ludo update: 17 weeks old. He's been to puppy daycare twice now and he loves it. Really people friendly, almost to a fault. Really trying to work on the "no jumpies" thing but he doesn't hear it when a person walk by. He wants to say hi to everyone. Not very common for the breed so I'm curious to see if he'll grow out of it. Training is coming along he's got the basics down for the most part. He'll be taking actual classes in February. He gets last round of shots on the 29th and I can't wait to take him to the dog beach! I just need him to learn his manners haha. So here are some recent photos!
https://flic.kr/p/Qeu2VX
https://flic.kr/p/PbcJSt
https://flic.kr/p/Qeu3E2
We had free pet photos at my job! This is the one I chose:

Also he has his on ig page ludothepharaoh, check it out for more consistent updates!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

I love it when you update this thread! He looks more and more mature each time you post. What a looker!


----------



## BeeKay (Jul 11, 2015)

Canyx said:


> I love it when you update this thread! He looks more and more mature each time you post. What a looker!


Thank you! He has such a 'tude its hilarious. He's always talking back and his face is so expressive sometimes! Once I figure out how to add videos, I'll definitely post some funny ones of him.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

He looks like he has an expressive face! I'd love to see vids


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Such a handsome guy! He's definitely growing! His ear length-to-nose length ratio seems to be getting a bit smaller. LOL

I love it when you post pictures of him and I second videos.


----------



## BeeKay (Jul 11, 2015)

Quick update! Can't believe this goober is already 5 months old.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Omg. I just can't handle his ears! He is looking so good! I hope you're having fun with him


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

He is such a beautiful dog!


----------



## parapluie (Oct 20, 2015)

He is just adorable and he just exudes something awesome from his photos haha! Not sure what it is but it's definitely there.


----------



## BeeKay (Jul 11, 2015)

Update cause I haven't in a while. I bought a new camera!




How Ludo feels about the new camera


And I just wanted to share this candid my friend got on her phone. He drives me insane but I adore him!


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

So gorgeous! That last picture is definitely a winner. Love it!


----------



## BeeKay (Jul 11, 2015)

Also, if anyone is concerned about how skinny he is: ITS THE BREED! 
He's right on track for a 6 month old pharaoh. It will take him some time to fill all the way out but I feed him 3.5 cups of food a day! 
I hate that I even have to say this but I get sooooo many comments about how thin he is and its become a bit annoying.



Sandakat said:


> So gorgeous! That last picture is definitely a winner. Love it!


Thank you! I'm not big on taking pictures and didn't even know she took that until the other day!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

He's gorgeous beautiful face


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

He looks GREAT. I bet it gets old with people telling you he's skinny. Ugh.
Thanks for the update! It's such a treat getting to see photos of such a rare breed grow up (and SUCH a sweet face he has!!!)


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Holy CRAP how handsome he got in just a few short months! His face is just so adorable. Can I have him please?


----------



## Aussie27 (Sep 25, 2010)

What a handsome guy! I really love all the pictures but the last picture is great... definitely a keeper.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

I've only met one Pharaoh in person, but boy are they beautiful, charismatic dogs. Love the photos!


----------



## BeeKay (Jul 11, 2015)

Just a few more photos.









I love how expressive his face is. We are going to the beach on Wednesday so I'm hoping to get some more good shots of him.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

I love them all! It's like no matter how you take a photo of him, he is magnificent! I especially love that last one


----------



## Marvel (Sep 26, 2015)

He is so handsome!! I can't wait to see beach photos.


----------



## BeeKay (Jul 11, 2015)

We've tested a few daycare centers. This one being the latest. I honestly don't think he has a favorite, he just likes people and dogs.
I was not anticipating having such a friendly pharaoh. One of the things I liked about the breed was how aloof they were with strangers.

Ludo...is not that. I hate to say I'm hoping its just a puppy thing.


----------



## Marvel (Sep 26, 2015)

It definitely could be a puppy thing. Quill at puppy playtime would go say hi to every single person before showing any interest in playing with the other puppies. On walks, he'd go say hi to owners and then say hi to their dogs. He wanted nothing more than to get attention from new people. Now on walks, he'll totally ignore the people. He'll say hi to their dogs, but if they try to say hi to him he kind of just blows them off. He still loves meeting new people, but he isn't all, "OMG MUST SAY HI" to every person we see and it takes more time than a brief walk by for him to show interest and want to say hi.

He looks so happy about life haha. I love it!


----------



## BeeKay (Jul 11, 2015)

Marvel said:


> It definitely could be a puppy thing. Quill at puppy playtime would go say hi to every single person before showing any interest in playing with the other puppies. On walks, he'd go say hi to owners and then say hi to their dogs. He wanted nothing more than to get attention from new people. Now on walks, he'll totally ignore the people. He'll say hi to their dogs, but if they try to say hi to him he kind of just blows them off. He still loves meeting new people, but he isn't all, "OMG MUST SAY HI" to every person we see and it takes more time than a brief walk by for him to show interest and want to say hi.
> 
> He looks so happy about life haha. I love it!


Did you do anything to make him that way or did he just get there on his own?


----------



## BeeKay (Jul 11, 2015)

The many faces of Ludo:





































A good game of "The Claw" and I got some hilarious shots.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

What a goof!


----------



## Alisa♥ (Mar 9, 2017)

It was so fun to scroll through the thread and watch Ludo grow...and watch his eye color change! :O What an adorable boy, I love all of his facial expressions! The ones that look like smiles are awesome, and the wide-eyed expressions are particularly priceless ^_^


----------



## archcherub (Mar 21, 2017)

soooo cute and brown golden fur!
i love him just seeing him like this! =)


----------



## LorraineJim (Mar 16, 2017)

Aw! He's so cute and lovely. I love his eyes and clouring. How I wish I could hug him.. Ugh!


----------



## Marvel (Sep 26, 2015)

Sorry, just saw your post! I didn't have to do anything, he just got there on his own as he matured. 

Love the facial expressions!


----------

